# chickens and goats



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it ok to put chickens and goats in an area together but have their own seperate housing? I'm trying to figure out how to get some chickens and this would be the only way my husband will let me do it.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

So you'd have a chicken house in the goat pen and they'd just share outside space? Yeah that will work well.... just make sure the goats can't squeeze in to get the chicken food or eat the eggs. The chickens will be good at cleaning up grain the goats spill  Only other thing I can think of is that if you have 4 ft goat fencing the chickens will probably be able to get over it.... so take that into account 
M.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

My chickens and goats live together and do fine, my only grip is the chicken poo and they pluck EVERY blade of grass so everything gets muddy now. Like natural goats said, the food needs to be given separate. Chicken food has made my goats sick before the young ones slip into the chicken door, so have a plan to keep them out.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, perfectly fine! My goats never eat the eggs. Here's how I feed my chickens.


----------



## Bartree (Aug 10, 2011)

You could try keeping you chickens in a chicken tractor inside the goat area. This would allow you to use the land area but still keep the chickens contained.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I was thinking of having 2 seperate entrances, one into the goat pen and the other for them to be able to free range. The entrance that leads outside would be closed up at night and opened in the morning. I'm trying to think of ideas to keep them together and seperate at the same time. Its going to take some careful planning. In other words, I'm begging for ideas, lol. :greengrin:


----------

